# wifi not working after following docs



## bsmith (Sep 22, 2017)

I know I keep saying that for one reason or another (two computers crashed, one wasn't compatible) but I can't stay away.  I've never had to configure wifi in FreeBSD and  the docs are pretty straight forward but I'm missing something.


```
sysctl net.wlan.devices
net.wlan.devices: iwn0
```

wpa_supplicant_conf

```
network={
        ssid="xxxxxx"
        psk="xxxxx"
}
```

/etc.rc.conf

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
```

ifconfig

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 3c:97:0e:15:44:39
    hwaddr 3c:97:0e:15:44:39
    inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
wlan0: flags=8c03<UP,BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 8c:70:5a:f2:f4:8c
    hwaddr 8c:70:5a:f2:f4:8c
    inet 198.105.254.228 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 198.105.254.228
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
    ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
    regdomain FCC country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30
    bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 wme bintval 0
    groups: wlan
```

The last time I ran 
	
	



```
service netif restart
```
 I lost my wired connection.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Minbari (Sep 22, 2017)

The simplest way to config/connect to a wireless network is networkmgr.


----------



## aragats (Sep 22, 2017)

bsmith , what's your hardware?
My Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 driver (the sameiwn as yours) causes system crash almost every time I do `service netif restart`.
I'm not sure what's wrong. So in case I need to do so, I kill wpa_supplicant process and re-run it manually:
	
	



```
# wpa_supplicant -s -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D bsd -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid
```


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

I installed networkmgr but it doesn't show up in my menu.

Hardware

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x01048086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x01268086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
uart2@pci0:0:22:3:    class=0x070002 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c3d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
em0@pci0:0:25:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x21ce17aa chip=0x15028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:4:    class=0x060400 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c4f8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x21da17aa chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x13118086 chip=0x00858086 rev=0x34 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]'
    class      = network
sdhci_pci0@pci0:13:0:0:    class=0x088001 card=0x21da17aa chip=0xe8231180 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
```


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I installed networkmgr


The network manager does nothing much, eventually it uses the same commands that you and I use.
Your wlan0 interface was able to get an IP address, but in your `ifconfig` output there is no
	
	



```
status: associated
ssid <YOUR_SSID> channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 50:46:5d:XX:YY:ZZ
```
lines, which means that it's not associated anymore.
That's why if you run `wpa_supplicant` manually you may see its messages and understand what's going on.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

I tried running wpa_supplicant but it wants options and I tried a number of them but they didn't help.  I've configured wifi in several linux distros but never in FreeBSD.  I'm rather lost at this point.


----------



## Minbari (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a intel wifi too:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
```
which work OK with iwn driver and networkmgr. All I had to do is to add :

```
permit :wheel
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd netcardmgr
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-nics
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-wifi
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd ifconfig
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd service
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd wpa_supplicant
permit nopass keepenv root
```

in : /usr/local/etc/*doas.conf
*
also in rc.conf I've have:


```
# Wireless network 
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country RO regdomain NONE"
```

I know you can use ifconfig but sometimes it's just easy to use a gui app to speed up things.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info but I wan't to configure it manually before I try gui.  I think  I'll learn more that way.  But if I can't I'll try it your way.


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I tried running wpa_supplicant but it wants options and I tried a number of them but they didn't help.


Did you try the command line I showed? (Of course, with the real path to the .conf file)
If don't report your output here, how can we help?...


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

That's because I didn't get any output.  I checked the path.   I killed wpa_supplicant and nothing.  I appreciate the help but like I said I'm lost and I really want to get  this working.


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

bsmith , did you pay attention to the IP address assigned to your wlan0?
198.105.254.228 is a real static IP address reported to belong to an organization in Boulder, CO.
How it could be assigned by a DHCP?..


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

No idea since I configured everything to dhcp.  Bigger problem.  I rebooted and now I have no internet.


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

You probably want to post your entire /etc/rc.conf here.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

I got it working again with a little googling.

/etc/rc.conf


```
GNU nano 2.8.7                  File: /etc/rc.conf                            

hostname="localhost"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I got it working again


Do you mean the Internet?
What `ifconfig` shows now?
Do you have your wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc?
Does scanning by `ifconfig wlan0 list scan` shows something?


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

I meant my wired connection.  Sorry for not being clear.


```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 3c:97:0e:15:44:39
    hwaddr 3c:97:0e:15:44:39
    inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255 
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo 
wlan0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 8c:70:5a:f2:f4:8c
    hwaddr 8c:70:5a:f2:f4:8c
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
    ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
    deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 wme roaming MANUAL
    bintval 0
    groups:wlan
```


```
nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```


```
ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```
nothing


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd suggest a couple of things to try. Before scanning try `# ifconfig wlan0 up`.
Also, your wifi card may need firmware. There exist several modules:
	
	



```
$ find /boot/kernel/ -name "iwn6*fw*"
/boot/kernel/iwn6000g2bfw.ko
/boot/kernel/iwn6050fw.ko
/boot/kernel/iwn6000g2afw.ko
/boot/kernel/iwn6000fw.ko
```
You could try adding all of them to your /boot/loader.conf

```
iwn6000g2bfw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2afw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
```
and reboot your computer.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't work but I really appreciate the help.  It's a minor problem since my modem/router is right next to me.  I really appreciate your patience and effort.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 23, 2017)

Look through wpa_supplicant.conf(5).
Here's what my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf looks like...

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=1   # toggle this setting between 1 and 2
ap_scan=1    # needed for wireless according to manpage

network={
ssid="[xxxx]"
scan_ssid=   # 1 or 0 depending on whether access point is not broadcasting its presence
psk="[xxxxx]"
priority=   #

# the 4 below depend on whether you're using WPA2, WPA... etc...; Below is for WPA2
proto=RSN
key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
pairwise=CCMP
group=CCMP

bssid=    # optional, accesspoint's mac address, this makes connecting quicker, and better.
}
```
rc.conf(5)
In /etc/rc.conf for the network section, I have:

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
hostname="[xxxx]"
default_router="192.168.1.254"
wlans_[devicename]="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP ssid [xxxx] bssid [xxxx]"  # more specific options can be entered here.
```


----------



## aragats (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess, if scanning doesn't work, there problem in driver/firmware.
Also, bsmith , is your radio turned on? It's happened to me once when I accidentally pressed the corresponding button and then spent much time trying to figure out what's happened to my wifi.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 24, 2017)

It didn't work but I have an idea.  What if it's my wifi card?  should I buy a usb one and if so which one?


----------



## aragats (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd try booting a live Linux CD/USB first. See if it can configure your wifi card.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 24, 2017)

No luck.  I had better success using my wired network.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 25, 2017)

I know this might look silly, but since aragats suggested it, and no answer was provided though,  I'll say it again: why not trying to perform connection manually, in order to look for any precious output able to reveal where the problem actually is?
I mean everything,
- from loading the firmware

```
kldunload if_iwn6000fw && kldload if_iwn6000fw
```
 (Presumably the correct one but check with `kldstat`)
Along with the driver

```
kldunload if_iwn && kldload if_iwn
```
.
Likely after having loaded WPA supports in *boot/loader.conf:*

```
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
- To associating the wlan0 interface with iwn

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0
```
- To looking out for available connections

```
ifconfig wlan0 up scan
```
As


			
				bsmith said:
			
		

> `ifconfig list scan`....nothing


 only lists *already known *networks, while as aragats again pointed out, and as stated on handbook


> The interface must be up before it can scan. Subsequent scan requests do not require the interface to be marked as up again.


- To manual connection

```
wpa_supplicant -s -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D iwn
dhclient wlan0
```
And let's see what happens


----------



## bsmith (Sep 25, 2017)

I think I did everything correctly but I'm getting this

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0
ifconfig: create: bad value
```


----------



## darcsis (Sep 25, 2017)

I have an intel wireless (2200, I believe) card on my Thinkpad T430. At first the wifi connection was very unstable. Sometimes I even couldn't ping my home router. At last I found the problem is that my wifi network consists of three access points. That is to say, although the network bears only one SSID (network name in plain text form), each access point has its own BSSID (normally the MAC address of the access point). So I put both the SSID and the BSSID of the access point that is nearby in 'wpa_supplicant.conf' and everything works now.

Above is just for your information.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 25, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I think I did everything correctly but I'm getting this
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0
> ...



Hi again, sorry for not having said this earlier bsmith. This is likely happening because, as you said, you already configured your wlan0 interface in  *rc.conf, *so it's being creating every time at boot.
Try using 
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 destroy
```
before `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0`
or comment and disable it
	
	



```
# wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
```
 in rc.conf


----------



## bsmith (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks darcsis but that didn't work.

If you don't mind I'd like to start over.

```
kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   13 0xffffffff80200000 1f67a88  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82169000 a7250    iwn6000g2bfw.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82211000 73f18    iwn6050fw.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82285000 a69f0    iwn6000g2afw.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8232c000 703d0    iwn6000fw.ko
```
what exactly is the firmware and does it go in /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 25, 2017)

bsmith said:


> what exactly is the firmware and does it go in /boot/loader.conf?


Whether you already put it in your loader.conf following aragats' suggestion, or your system autonomously recognized your Intel Centrino 6205,  the `kldstat` you posted, tells that the firmwares for all the Intel devices supported by iwn() driver have been loaded already. Hence you do not have to do anything else to load them. 
PS: firmware stands for the ROM, the unmodifiable software any device comes preinstalled with. BIOS/UEFI are firmware for motherboards


----------



## bsmith (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm still getting the same error about bad carrier.  And I'm sorry if I can't keep up with who posted what but this is a long thread and this is new to me.  I know I asked before but could this just be a bad network card?


----------



## aragats (Sep 25, 2017)

I couldn't find a way to read/set _*rfkill*_ switch in FreeBSD. Is it possible? Does anybody know?

bsmith , do you have a WIFI activity indicator? Is it blinking when you try configuring WIFI network?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 26, 2017)

aragats said:
			
		

> I couldn't find a way to read/set _*rfkill*_ switch in FreeBSD. Is it possible? Does anybody know?


Having relied  on it in the past, I  truly believed something like _*rfkill*_ actually existed for FreeBSD, but your post suggested me to go checking out, so I discovered I was wrong. Since I assume the button is connected to some gpio pin (isn't it?), what I was thinking it could be done is using gpioctl() no enable it. Maybe something like this:

```
gpioctl -lv
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0  -c *pin* OUT
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 *pin* 1
```
However I doubt the system would recognize the gpio chip in the first place; probably running `sysctl -a`  may provide an answer. Then you could try recompiling the kernel with the correct device using the gpio bus system. If you remember Phishfry is a true adept on the topic and opened many threads regarding gpio driver support for some chips through nctgpio(github) - nctgpio(BugZilla)kernel module, to which he seems to have contributed, as well as Gonzo's bytgpio driver. Gonzo appears to have also developed some wrappers. I do not know if ever this work could be applied to your case, as I do not not much about this kind of hardware, but I hope I provided some sorta hint. Anyway Phishfry might be really helpful in working this out.
Best regards


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

aragats, I found my wifi indicator and it's not working when  I try to start  the network.


----------



## aragats (Sep 26, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I found my wifi indicator and it's not working when I try to start the network.


Did you find WIFI enable/disable button/switch as well? Does it have any effect?
Of course, it's hard to tell whether that a hardware of software issue. However, I'm doubting it's hardware, they don't break that way so easy...


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

I googled and read that I should hold the fn and f5 keys together and that a wireless box would popup but that only appears to be true in windows.  No  other idea.


----------



## aragats (Sep 26, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I should hold the fn and f5 keys together


Yes, that's good, just do it and see what will happen. Windows has nothing to do with it, the functionality is in the hardware.
So, press the combination once and try to (re)configure the card. Pay attention to the indicator: whether it flashes that time.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

I tried it already nothing. Right now I can't do anything because we have a power outage that has been going on for a while. Will get back to you.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

Well I tried it again several times with no luck.  I read further and it said that if it didn't work to install the drivers.  Another said to use ndiswrapper.


----------



## aragats (Sep 26, 2017)

I believe the support for this card was added to Linux and FreeBSD long time ago. I don't think you need ndiswrapper.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

I know.  One of the first things I did was  check to see if  the card was supported.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 26, 2017)

Here's something weird. When I try ifconfig I get command not found


----------



## bsmith (Sep 27, 2017)

wireless is now working.  I bought a TP-Link N150 Wireless Nano USB Adapter (TL-WN725N) dongle.   I reinstalled,  It was detected and it worked.  Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## aragats (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you got your wifi up and running!
It's really hard to believe that the original one is so bad. Is it a mini-PCI card? One day you may try to remove it and install into a Windows machine together with their official drivers to check one more time.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 27, 2017)

II don't have windows and it's my understanding that wifi nics are welded in and impossible to remove.I don't know why it didn't work.  I'm just glad the dongle worked!


----------



## aht0 (Sep 28, 2017)

bsmith said:


> II don't have windows and it's my understanding that wifi nics are welded in and impossible to remove.I don't know why it didn't work.  I'm just glad the dongle worked!


Ones found in laptops tend to be replacable mini-pcie modules. With some models of laptops you can even have multiple extra wifi cards if you threw out cellular modem and bluetooth modules.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 28, 2017)

That's good to know. I had called my local computer store and they told me I couldn't, that I'd have to replace the motherboard and all which of course wasn't worth it.  But I still don't have a Windows computer. I had one but I overrode it with Linux which I shouldn't have done. I got Windows from Dell but my laptop won't recognize it either from usb or cdrom. Who ever said life was going to be easy?


----------

